# i made it for a friend



## blooddrake (Aug 21, 2009)

will she like it?







what you think?


----------



## luke_c (Aug 23, 2009)

If she's a Whatever-That-Is fan, then i'm sure she will


----------



## ShadowSol (Aug 23, 2009)

depends n what "she" is and likes.............................................................


----------



## crono999 (Aug 23, 2009)

You should make a hand puppet,from a sock and some red paint, i am sure she will like that!!!!!
Only .... don't forget to wash the sock first,or she wil probebly run away  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Whahahah,nice pic tough,what program did you use??¿¿


----------

